# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  كل واحد يكتب اسم فنانه المفضل...

## بنوته اردنيه

هااااااااااي

كيفكم شباب صبايا ...

جبتلكم لعبه روعه

كل واحد يكتب اسم الفنان الي بحبه

وازا بده يكتب اغنيه اله...

يله انا ابداء..يحيى صويص

شو بدك بلئيل وئال

شو ما ئالولك عني

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليه ما حدا برد؟؟؟

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]انا عن نفسي بحب الفنان الشعبي : شعبان عبد الرحيم [/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=right]
خصوصا أغنيه  ياعم عربي [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]انا ما بحب حدا  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar: 
[/align]

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش عالي؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> ليش عالي؟؟؟


ما بعرف 
بس انا ما عندي مطرب معين
الاغنية الحلوة بسمعها 
يعني بسمع للجميع 
بستثناء تامر حسني بكره كتير وما بحب اسمع اسمو  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ديانا حداد 

أهل العشق

----------


## Ctrl

> ما بعرف 
> بس انا ما عندي مطرب معين
> الاغنية الحلوة بسمعها 
> يعني بسمع للجميع 
> بستثناء تامر حسني بكره كتير وما بحب اسمع اسمو


 :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37): 
 :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37): 
 :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37): 
 :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37): 
 :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37): 
 :SnipeR (37): 
انا معاك في موضوع تامر حسني دا  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## دليلة

اصـــــــــالة

----------


## Ctrl

احييكي  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

eminem>>>>>

----------


## شمعة امل

مروان خوري

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

مجمد قويدر...!!!

رح اكتبك يا حكايه ع السطور ...

بلك بتحملي عني يا ورئاه....

اصة الب تعبان مجروح........................................


 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

> محمد قويدر...!!!....
> 
> رح اكتبك يا حكايه ع السطور ...
> 
> بلك بتحملي عني يا ورئاه....
> 
> اصة الب تعبان مجروح........................................



بحبه كتير

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> ما بعرف 
> بس انا ما عندي مطرب معين
> الاغنية الحلوة بسمعها 
> يعني بسمع للجميع 
> بستثناء تامر حسني بكره كتير وما بحب اسمع اسمو


 
تامـــــــــــــــــــــر حسنـــــــــــــي :Db465236ff:

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center] 
القيصر كاظم الساهر
زيديني عشقاً
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

حلمي عبد الباقي

----------


## عاشقة ريان

ريان

----------


## nana hrahsheh

كاظم الساهر

----------


## دموع الورد

ماجد المهندس

----------


## anoucha

بحب الشاب عزالدين وبلال وحسان وعباس

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خالد صالح ومنى

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ادم

كيفك انته

 :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## عاشقة ريان

ريان

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]خالد عبد الرحمن
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تامرررررررررررررررررررر حسني ومين غيره  :Dance:

----------


## المتميزة

> بحب الشاب عزالدين وبلال وحسان وعباس


 والله غير انتي  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## anoucha

> والله غير انتي


هههه نحب ادم خاصة غنية هذا انا

----------


## المتميزة

> هههه نحب ادم خاصة غنية هذا انا


 ايا مليح راكي تنوعي هاذو ليام ههههههه

----------


## anoucha

> ايا مليح راكي تنوعي هاذو ليام ههههههه


لا نبغيه من بكري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شرين عبد الوهاب

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

هاني شاكر........

eminem...............

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تامر حسني ******** وكل اغانيه

----------


## mylife079

ولا حدااااااااااااا

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

تامر حسني طبعا

----------


## تاج النساء

صابر الرباعي

----------


## 3oyon 3$8oha el7ozen

[align=center]انا بمووووووووووووووووووووووووووت بفضل شاكر[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

مروان خوري

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

وائل جسار :Cgiving:  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21): 

وخاصه  (بتوحشيني,غريبه الناس)

 :Icon26:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

فضل شاكر -راشد الماجد-تامر حسني-وائل جسار-موان خوري

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

نانسي وكل اغانيها

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تامر  حبيب ئلبي خخخخخخ

----------


## 7ala

*[align=center]اكيد ملك الرومانسية[/align]* *فضل شاكر*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

abdosh DJ

----------


## رنيم

_تامر حسني + فضل شاكر +اليسا + نانسي + مروان خوري_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل جديد طبعا لاي مغني ومغنيه  وإشي بعجبني طبعا

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

راشد الماجد-هاني شاكر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ريان وعاصي حلاني وملحم زين  ووائل كفوري  حاليا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

راشد الماجد وبس وباقي كله خس


 :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

ريان والله على راسي 

شو جوري راشد الماجد بس لا ريان وبس خيتو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ريان وبس   :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

اها على راسي والله ريان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ريان يالله ما أحلى صوتو شكلو  

كان عندي كل شريط ايلو يالله دمار

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالا
لالا
لا

راشد الماجد بس يكفي انو اشهر من ريان
 :Icon20:  :Icon20:  :Icon20:  :Icon20:  :Icon20:  :Icon20: 
 :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

عمو اي اشهر من ريان 

ريان ما بحب الشهره 

ولا يهمك على راسي ريان  وراشد الماجد 

شو تحية معي انت وحورية  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عمو اي اشهر من ريان 
> 
> ريان ما بحب الشهره 
> 
> ولا يهمك على راسي ريان وراشد الماجد 
> 
> شو تحية معي انت وحورية


انا بقول ريان مطربي المفضل وبس وأنا عند كلمتي

----------


## عاشقة ريان

ماجد المهندس *** ريان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عاصي حلاني فارس الاغنيه العربيه

----------


## عاشقة ريان

نانسي

----------


## رنيم

_ملحم زين+ الوسمي_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تامر عاشور + هاني المتواسي

----------


## عاشقة ريان

ريان

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

> عمو اي اشهر من ريان 
> 
> ريان ما بحب الشهره 
> 
> ولا يهمك على راسي ريان  وراشد الماجد 
> 
> شو تحية معي انت وحورية



تسلمي ع راسي انتي وريان

----------


## عاشقة ريان

تسلميلي يا قلبي 

راشد الماجد

----------


## ديالا

تامر حسني +هيثم نبيل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمد حماقي + معين شريف

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

عبد الحليم حافظ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سعد رمضان - أغنيتو الرائعه والمتميزة بياع بحبك

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

تامر حسني و محمد قويدر

----------


## mylife079

ولا حدااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## عاشقة ريان

ريان

----------


## رنيم

مايد عبد الله

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

صابر الرباعى _ اغنية يا اغلى

----------


## ديالا

حسين السلمان +نانسي عجرم

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

شمس الغنية العررررررربية

نجوووووووووووووووووووى كرررررررررررررررررررررم

صاحبة الصوووووووووووت الجبلي

ولازم كل المطربات يعتزلوا لما يسمعوا صوت نجوى باستثناء اصالة نصري لأنة صوتها حلو

----------

